# Ptap overseas



## Ayshachaudhry2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey! I am from New York and i am applying to pakistani medical universities. After the reduction of my grades, my aggregate score is 79%. Do you think this is high enough to be on the PTAP list? I know it isnt for the UHS list


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

That's your HSSC mark right? You probably had 869/1100 and if i'm right, that should be enough to get you in if the PTAP merit is the same as last year's. The last person to get in through PTAP last year had an HSSC mark of 840/1100 
I applied there as well so I hope we both get in, I.A. :thumbsup:

I'm not allowed to post links apparently but if you type this: *merit list of mbbs against the 15 reserved seats of PAK origin students under ptap for the academic session 2015-2016 *into google and click the the very first thing (which should be a PDF file) you will be able to see the PTAP list of last year 

- - - Updated - - -

Which schools are you hoping to get into?


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

lol no way im getting into this list with a ****y 66% aggregate lol

hope SFS from HEC works for me 

- - - Updated - - -

im going for KMC/AYUB/BACHA KHAN what about you guys


----------



## Ayshachaudhry2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you, I honestly hope so! I looked at that link too, but it seems like everyone has better grades this year. I hope we all get what we want iA!!
I want any school in Lahore!
Whats your Score and school choice?


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

Don't worry pencilpen123, you will inshallah get into the school of your choice! And I'm from Canada as well so I understand how the IBCC butchers our marks  You could have a 90% average and they'll take off 20% for the equivalence which is totally unfair since we have to compete with students from other countries that barely get 10% off their marks. (my friend had an 85% average but after the IBCC equivalence it was below 65%)
Anyways, we just have to hope for the best. 
My score is 870 and I want to get into RMC or PMC. 
But I also applied for AMC Rawalpindi...
so I'll just have to wait and see where I get a spot. 
Btw Aysha, how do you know what grades people got this year? Have they been posting them somewhere? I'm really worried too now.... this is soo stressfull.


----------



## Ayshachaudhry2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Yeah im honestly really scared. Yeah ive been reading all the posts on this forum and a lot of kids have about 90%. Are you applying through UHS too? 
You know how PTAP just wants you to get higher than 550 on the SAT 2, i think the UHS form calculates your exact score on the tests out of a 2400.


----------



## Ayshachaudhry2 (Sep 3, 2016)

pencilpen123 said:


> lol no way im getting into this list with a ****y 66% aggregate lol
> 
> Dont worry, inshAllah it'll work out! Make sure you apply though because my friend had a low score and she ended up in the college she wanted. Apparently they revise the list several times, so as soon as there is room, they keep moving students up.


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

Nah, I didn't bother applying through UHS. There are people on that list that have 90%+ aggregates and because of this, I doubt I would be able to get into the college of my choice.
For PTAP, the SAT is just a requirement and they only use the students FSC(HSSC) marks for creating the merit list. 
And you're right, for UHS the SAT scores contribute to a student's overall aggregate. The marks you get for chem, bio and math/physics SAT are added up and calculated out of 2400. 
But honestly, if a student scores _really well_ on the SAT even while having a low-ish aggregate, they can definitely compete with those on the UHS list.:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

90% :!:.... I'm doomed then lol. That is extremely high. 
I'm just hoping the merit stays the same as last year but that doesn't seem possible 
All I can do is just sit here and wait for the result then...


----------



## Ayshachaudhry2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Thats so true though, all we can do is wait


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

Accutally the highest merit for ptap is normally 969/1100 so about 88% as I've seen from previous merit lists! So definitely don't worry. The ones with 90% must have added their sat scores and going for the uhs seats. After speaking to someone from ptap they informed me that last year ptap merit was quite low due to the deadline being at the end of August they said this years merit might be much higher. But IA it won't be too high!


----------



## Ayshachaudhry2 (Sep 3, 2016)

That makes sense, hopefully its not too much higher.


----------



## Ayshachaudhry2 (Sep 3, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> Accutally the highest merit for ptap is normally 969/1100 so about 88% as I've seen from previous merit lists! So definitely don't worry. The ones with 90% must have added their sat scores and going for the uhs seats. After speaking to someone from ptap they informed me that last year ptap merit was quite low due to the deadline being at the end of August they said this years merit might be much higher. But IA it won't be too high!


Hey, are you applying through ptap as well?


----------



## shahaa (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello I am shahaa and I have applied for a seat through PTAP. However, I have many questions regarding that :roll: . 

1. Like whats the total number of seats given through PTAP scheme ? and is fixed country wise (that is a specific number of seats to each country) or seats are given to the students with highest marks among those who applied ?
2.Whats the selection criteria for that ? Do they look into only 10th and 10+2 level marks ? or do they consider the marks obtained in SAT2/MCAT as well when calculating score ? ie: I have seen in some threads that SAT2 is just a requirement by PMDC and they dont consider SAT2 marks when calculating score of ---/1100 . All in all, How do they calculate this score of 1100 ?
3. Since the deadline is 31st October and most medical universities/colleges of punjab and some others like fatima jinnah start classes by Mid-Nov when would I know if I am selected or not ? and by when do I have to leave to Pakistan ?

It would really be helpful if someone could answer those questions  and thank you in advance


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ayshachaudhry2 said:


> aleezahk98 said:
> 
> 
> > Accutally the highest merit for ptap is normally 969/1100 so about 88% as I've seen from previous merit lists! So definitely don't worry. The ones with 90% must have added their sat scores and going for the uhs seats. After speaking to someone from ptap they informed me that last year ptap merit was quite low due to the deadline being at the end of August they said this years merit might be much higher. But IA it won't be too high!
> ...


Yes I am!:grin: Don't know if I'll get in though.:weary:


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

shahaa said:


> Hello I am shahaa and I have applied for a seat through PTAP. However, I have many questions regarding that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 1) It's 15 seats and 5 waiting list! I don't know about the certain criteria for each country but I think it depends on just who has the highest equivalency!
2) just based on ibcc equivalency!so just alevels and olevels or the last 2 years of high school in america(not really sure!)
3) I think possibly 2 weeks?


----------



## fatima_98 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi guys I'm Fatima and I lived in Saudi Arabia but am an American citizen. I'm applying on the dual citizen seat. I can not tell you guys how annoyed I am with life right now. I have an aggregate of 82%. This situation sucks. I worked so hard in high school and my school is a really tough one so getting a 95 average was out of the idea. I had a 91% in grades 9 and 10 and now it's worth 79%. I got 2010 on SAT II and like, it feels like a slap on the face to get these marks after conversion. There are foreign schools that are so easy that students can get 95+%. It's either we try to get accepted on local seats or pay so much money we go bankrupt. Hopefully IA I get accepted into government universities. The existential crisis is real

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah I applied through UHS. Fingers crossed, I hope I land a spot. I got 2010 on the SAT II


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

I feel like we're all in the same boat :cool!: In the end, what will happen is for the best. 
Good luck to everyone and myself lol


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

when will the merit list for this year be released?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes please. I know it's today but what website?


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

samar khan said:


> Yes please. I know it's today but what website?


Is this for uhs or ptap?


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

I was actually referring to the ptap merit list release date, but yeah the uhs list should be up today.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

lol for me itll be up by tomorrow (8 hour difference) kinda weird they didnt tell the exact time itll be uploaded at.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys, I have a few questions as well:

1. Where can i find the application form? I checked it on ministry of finance website but couldn't find the form. Can someone please direct me to where i can find the form. If its not available anymore, is it possible to email me the form?

2. I have taked NTS entry test. Would that suffice?

3. Do I have to send it through a courier or can I submit directly at the Ministry of finance office?


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Guys, where can i find the application form? I checked it on ministry of finance website but couldn't find the form. Can someone please direct me to where i can find the form.


I got it from the EAD website, in the events section.


----------



## Ayshachaudhry2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Wait i have a question!! Does PTAP look at just you FSC score or your IBCC score???


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

As far as I know, they only look at your HSSC marks from the IBCC equivalence to create the merit list (The other things like the SAT are just a requirement that aren't used to create the merit list). Btw do you have an idea of when the ptap merit list will be posted?


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

From looking at previous ptap threads and posts, it looks like the list is usually posted around the end of November. 
What is everybody's marks and where have you all applied?


----------



## shahaa (Aug 24, 2016)

Last year it was uploaded on 20th October on economic affairs division website but then again the deadline for applying last year was 31st August I guess.


----------



## shahaa (Aug 24, 2016)

anyone got a Phone number to call the economic affairs division regarding PTAP seats ?


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

shahaa said:


> anyone got a Phone number to call the economic affairs division regarding PTAP seats ?


 (AFTAB AHMAD KHAN)
Section Officer(PTAP/CP/FS)
Tele: +92-51-9201868
Economic Affairs Division,Room No.505, Block “C”,Pakistan Secretariat,Islamabad.
Fax: +92-51-9211822


----------



## Ayshachaudhry2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Does anyone know when the second list goes up?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

the list up, it was up on Tuesday. didn't you guys know ??
LOL, well here is the link to the list:
http://202.83.164.29/ead/frmDetails....=events&id=139


----------

